
Node.js 8.0.0 has been delayed and will ship on or around May 30th - uyaij
https://medium.com/the-node-js-collection/node-js-8-0-0-has-been-delayed-and-will-ship-on-or-around-may-30th-cd38ba96980d
======
narrator
I just want a version that reliably produces stack traces that include a line
of my code somewhere. I too often get some crash that has a random line from
the guts of Node and nothing else. I often have to resort to putting log
statements all over just to figure out what line caused the crash.

~~~
tolmasky
Totally understandable if its not possible, but if the error is in a package
for example, RunKit might be a big help. We've put a ton of work in making
great stack traces: [http://blog.runkit.com/2017/02/01/stop-filing-bugs-file-
a-co...](http://blog.runkit.com/2017/02/01/stop-filing-bugs-file-a-
container.html)

------
cdbattags
This is a fantastic decision imo. I like how "consumer and developer" driven
they are being with this so as to have up to date deps.

I see this as waiting 2 months for a updated product line instead of jumping
the gun on buying a MacBook Pro right this minute .

------
ambirex
To someone not familiar with the internals of V8 and its roadmap, this seems
like a sound (albeit unfortunately timed) decision.

------
hackcasual
So I believe this will also mean WebAssembly on by default. It'll be
interesting to see what impacts that has.

------
jazoom
>The LTS release date remains in October, unaffected by this delay.

